
The hate-speech law will turn the Internet into television - walterbell
https://www.laquadrature.net/en/2019/07/11/the-hate-speech-law-will-turn-the-internet-into-television/
======
ralusek
I'm just glad that "hate speech" will always be responsibly defined and
enforced, and everyone will agree on exactly what it means.

------
Kaiyou
I'm pretty sure "hate speech" are exactly the things that "free speech"
intended to protect: things people do not want to hear.

------
intended
Unregulated systems become regulated systems - the moment they begin to carry
more than a threshold monetary value.

